# One happy monkey!



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/headed/happy.jpg


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Excellent [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Took me a couple of seconds to work it out .... 

ROFLMAO!  ;D  ;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2003)

;D lol ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Took me a couple of seconds to work it out ....


We might have had to chip in for a group buy for you if you hadn't worked it out!  :


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> We might have had to chip in for a group buy for you if you hadn't worked it out!  :


[smiley=book2.gif] Â  [smiley=idea.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] Â : Â ;D Â


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

LOL, Its the bollocks ;D


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Brill


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hey Martin, I'll thank you to keep your camera in your pocket next time I'm getting a blow job....

*sigh*

You promised you wouldn't show that one, I want my Â£1000 back!!!!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Hey Martin, I'll thank you to keep your camera in your pocket next time I'm getting a blow job....
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> You promised you wouldn't show that one, I want my Â£1000 back!!!!


I thought you mighty lucky considering you shaved off your chest wig and dyed your hair ginger...did the collar match the cuffs?   ;D


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

> Hey Martin, I'll thank you to keep your camera in your pocket next time I'm getting a blow job....
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> You promised you wouldn't show that one, I want my Â£1000 back!!!!


Was that getting or giving? Is that how you earned the Â£1000 in the first place?   ;D ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Which is which who is giving who one? :. It might be the female lying back in heights of excitement!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hey Abi, I might have weird sexual preferences, but I'm not a sicko you know.....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

So Animal pornography is fine then in this forum? ;D

Do you have any more photos of these two playful monkeys?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Hey Abi, I might have weird sexual preferences, but I'm not a sicko you know.....


LOL!



> So Animal pornography is fine then in this forum?


mmm, _I_ didn't view that pic as pornographic.



> Do you have any more photos of these two playful monkeys?


nudge nudge, wink, wink     

:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Then again it might two males har har har ! ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Damn. Found out again


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

MONKEYS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com

You know you all want to be that monkey!!!! You've never had it so good until you've had * MONKEY LOVE!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> MONKEYS RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bash
> www.bashthemonkey.com
> ...


More like MONKEY HATE in your case!! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Or two females ! LOL !!


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

hey..... don't hate the monkey - you must love the monkey and the monkey will love you

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> hey..... don't hate the monkey - you must love the monkey and the monkey will love you
> 
> Bash
> www.bashthemonkey.com


...and you express your love by smacking them then? ;D


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

Hey - look carefully - we're both enjoying it!!!

Remember -

Love thy monkey.

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com

pS remember to shout WHO'S THE DADDY?


----------

